
All the things I hate about Python - bryanrasmussen
https://medium.com/@natemurthy/all-the-things-i-hate-about-python-5c5ff5fda95e
======
gjvc
At the end of the article he says:

> Eventually the forces of entropy will take their toll; and depending on the
> circumstances, the business outcome will either be frustrated or happy
> people — be they developers or customers.

This must be a mistaken attempt to be even-handed. The "forces of entropy" he
mentions usual overpower circumstances and rarely result in either happy
developers or customers.

